# help with .32-40



## bao (Jan 8, 2011)

I am new to this forum and looking for help. My Dad died on 12/27 but before he passed he gave me a fine old Marlin rifle, his first deer rifle that he bought used in 1951. When Dad gave me the rifle I promised to hang up my T/C Contender until I shot a buck with his rifle. My problem is the caliber. I reload for my pistols and a couple of rifles so I did not expect a problem. However, I can not find brass. I have been told that I can make .32-40 brass out of other more available brass. My questions are as follows:
1) What is the best brass to use?
2) What is the process to "make" .32-40 brass?
Thanks for your help


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

http://www.buffaloarms.com/browse.cfm/4,8339.html

Or the brass only.....
http://www.buffaloarms.com/browse.cfm/4,139.html
That what you looking for?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just google it, there are seasonal runs of brass. I believe you can do it from 30-30 or 32 win special brass too, I'm sure there are articles on it out there.


----------



## G W Wade (Jul 19, 2011)

30/30 will work but will be .10 inch short--38-55 closer but might need rim narrowed---best of luck GW


----------

